# maj Mac OS 9.0.4fr... le finder plante?



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2000)

Apres avoir fait la maj de Mac OS 9 vers Mac OS 9.0.4 sur mon PowerBook G3/333, au redemarrage une message annonce que le Finder a quitté inopinément, que je dois quitter toutes les applications et redemarrer (ce qui ne change rien au probleme).

Cela dit et sans redemarrer, le PBook semble tourner sans aucun probleme... quelqu'un a-t-il une explication?
Autre question, les mise à jour QT 4.1fr et Lecteur DVD 2.2 apportent-elles qqch sur un PBook G3/333 (sans lecteur DVD)?


----------



## jeje (12 Avril 2000)

j'ai eu le même problème sur mon iMac revA.

Dans le gestionnaire, j'ai choisi "MacOS9.04 complet".

Pas de problème au démarrage suivant.

J'ai ensuite modifié la config en cochant mes extensions suplémentaires.
Nouveau démarrage
Tout fonctionne alors sans problème.

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un conflit d'extensions?? peut être les drivers ATI que j'ai tous laissé activés.


----------

